# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Extending a deck and permits

## jjcp

Hi, 
Might be a silly question but here in Sydney you don't need a permit if you're building a deck less than 25m2. If I want to extend it in the future would I need to then need a permit even though I am only extending it by 10m2 or so? 
thankss

----------


## NRB

As they say JUST DO IT

----------


## PlatypusGardens

....people get permits for decks...?    :Unsure:

----------


## GrahamB45

Hi, 
25m2 is maximum size for a property on 300m2 or less of land. After that it is 15% of property: 
"on a lot larger than 300m2—15% of theground floor area of the dwelling on the lot" 
from here: https://www.planningportal.nsw.gov.a...s_terraces.pdf

----------


## ringtail

300m2. Wow, that's a scary thought.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 300m2. Wow, that's a scary thought.

  That's a lot of nails for jimj to punch in 10 years down the track

----------


## jjcp

yeah pain in the ... getting a permit for putting hardwood 300mm off the ground but I would rather get it correct now than getting told to correct it in the future. Althoughhhh, do the council actually check these things?  
@graham. I'm pretty sure that means it cannot exceed 25m2 for 1 deck and total coverage must not exceed 15% of the property size which is more than 300m2  
• it must not have an area of more than 25m2
• the total floor area of all such structures on thelot cannot exceed:
 on a lot larger than 300m2—15% of theground floor area of the dwelling on the lot
 on a lot 300m2 or less—25m2

----------

